# Venting Dust Collector To The Outside After Thien Seperator



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys,
For the last 10 years or so I have been using a Jet DC1100 in my garage shop.
I usually work with the roll up door opened about a foot and the side door open.
I get a pretty nice breeze and it helps to blow out some of the fine dust particles.
I have been meaning to build a Thien separator for some time now. I have been leaning towards eliminating the bag and filter all together and venting the exhaust outside via a dryer vent type of set up.
Since I blow all the fine stuff outside already via a gentle breeze or with the help of a leaf blower, is there any reason why a well tuned Thien separator couldn't be vented to the outside?

My garage is not insulated and does not have a ceiling. I also share the garage with the water-heater so good ventilation is a must.

What are your thoughts?

Many thanks,


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

You wont have a problem with air pressure since your shop has the doors open, in that respect you would not have a problem. So I see no problem except the dust out side, which should not be one either.


----------



## Rentvent (Jan 28, 2016)

All the air you blow outside will need to replaced somehow. If the doors are closed, the air will drawn back through the exhaust of the water heater.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I agree with the others. No problem as long as you keep a window or door open to supply the air and don't create negative air pressure in the shop.

Also, bringing in fresh air and exhausting outside is the best way to keep the air clean in the shop, well assuming your outside air is clean.

I think using the separator and venting outside is a great idea. You'll get all the big stuff in the separator and I doubt what you blow outside will be any issue at all.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Only concern I would have is whether your neighbors are close enough to find it annoying. It is one thing to have dust drift out through an open door but quite another to have it blasted in your general direction, not to mention the noise that might be direct outward too.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

That's a good point Lazyman.
Maybe I could use the flowerbeds to catch the small amount that makes it's way past the separator.
Something to consider for sure.
Thanks,


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I had used that DC for years with a Thien seperator and canister filter. I now vent outside, but I have a 3hp with a cyclone. IMO I think you should use a cyclone if you want to vent outside unless you have some type of bin. The Thien does a very good job, but there is still a lot that gets by. My guess is a Thien will get about 80% of the material, but a cyclone will get 99%.

Build the Thien and use it with you current DC to find out if it is sufficient enough for outside venting.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> I had used that DC for years with a Thien seperator and canister filter. I now vent outside, but I have a 3hp with a cyclone. IMO I think you should use a cyclone if you want to vent outside unless you have some type of bin. The Thien does a very good job, but there is still a lot that gets by. My guess is a Thien will get about 80% of the material, but a cyclone will get 99%.
> 
> Build the Thien and use it with you current DC to find out if it is sufficient enough for outside venting.
> 
> - Bill7255


Thanks Bill,
I recently saw a thread on this forum where the OP used a Cyclone and then vented outside.
I like this idea and I am leaning that direction now. The Super Dust Deputy seems to be the ticket. 
Now all I have to do is convince the mama to let me spend some $$$ on it.

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I do this and, unless I let the dust get up the the separator, almost no dust makes it outside.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 28, 2016)

I also do this. I have a dryer vent at the rear of the shop I can very seldom see dust from it unless sucking huge piles of dust but the wind just takes it away. I also cut a hole in the bottom of my shop door and put a louvered dryer vent on the inside of the door with a screen on the outside. I put a piece of solid foam insulation on the outside so in the winter I am not heating outside when not even in the shop. The first thing I do when I go in the shop is remove the foam. The louvers stay shut in the garage keeping most the heat in. Then when I kick on the dust collector the louvers open slightly to suck fresh air in through the door. It makes it so I don't have to open the door when it is -20 out instead the louvers open with negative pressure and close when the collector is off. It works very good. It doesn't take a lot of fresh air for my dust collector the 2hp HF model the louvers maybe open 1/3 the way but it works wonders and takes less heat loss in the winter. I have no worries either of negative pressure even though this works fully because me and my neighbors only have electric everything no natural gas or propane or fuel oil in my neighborhood. Also for the noise I have ran my dryer and the dust collector and both are the exact same noise level outside the vent just a dull hum. Now my tools are another thing


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Good solution, Codeman-love the idea of the louvered opening.

Am I to understand that the limited use of your dust collector doesn't cause the shop's temperature to drop terribly-even in the very very cold? Is it noticeable-just not dramatically so?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been venting my DC outside for a dozen years ,all I've ever used is the body and bag that came with my HFs dc units and have the motor on the wall outside into the side of the stock body with bag on top but a modified oversize trash can to collect the dust as a base. I built a little shed to house the outside unit ,I've never had sawdust travel any distance at all even without a door on the shed or had any complaints from close by neighbors. This air replacement idea in my opinion, is just that (an Idea) unless you shop is so tight that venting air outside makes your shop like the inside like that of being inside of a shop vac I would not sweat it. I don't know about other folks but I don't run my dust collection more that an hour at a time at most, If all your doing all day is planing or some other heavy us of a DC unit it's a non issue.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 28, 2016)

I have not noticed a significant loss of heating. I think there is enough ambient heat in the shop in the winter. I live in North Dakota and temps in the winter with wind chill can hit -50 so cold is a huge issue. I usually keep my shop around 50 maybe a tad warmer depending on the day. I don't notice a heat loss that much. Like I said the louvers maybe open a 1/4 to a 1/3 and it is a 4" hole in the door it doesn't take much to even the pressure. I have been happy with the setup. Now I am just going to work on getting a particle tester to actually physically see how much fine dust is in my air with my setup. I like the idea that I am getting clean air as well with the dust collector vented outside whether it does anything or not I don't know but I know some fresh air is coming in due to the louvers and that makes me feel better that some fine dust must be getting sucked out.

EDIT: And on the neighbors I used a dryer vent that has the slight hood over the top angling it towards the ground. I figured worst case it blows the heavy stuff or most of it towards the ground and it just fertilizes my lawn or gets blown when I mow. And the dust coming out even on the heaviest use is less than my mower puts out chewing up leaves so I don't worry. I have yet to really notice any dust accumulations since I have done it but I don't work in my shop 8 hours a day I am lucky maybe 8 hours a week a couple hours at a time.


----------

